# Rotary table worm gear Lubrication



## Tornsteel (Jul 19, 2013)

Hello. New guy all around here. 

I'm cleaning up a 8" Craftsman Rotary table with X and Y axis. I was trying to figure out what to use (lubrication wise) for the worm gear. It is not inclosed under the table. I was thinking maybe some kind of grease? I read some had suggested a Red #5 grease from Napa. The gear is steel. I would like to have it turn easy.

My question is: what lube to use on the worm gear?

Also if anyone has any knowledge about this rotary table I would have an idea of how old and it's quality for using with a mill. Oh yea. I just got it the other day for $50!

Thanks a bunch.

Sean


----------



## raross61 (Jul 19, 2013)

Tornsteel said:


> Hello. New guy all around here.
> 
> I'm cleaning up a 8" Craftsman Rotary table with X and Y axis. I was trying to figure out what to use (lubrication wise) for the worm gear. It is not inclosed under the table. I was thinking maybe some kind of grease? I read some had suggested a Red #5 grease from Napa. The gear is steel. I would like to have it turn easy.
> 
> ...



Hi a picture of it might help to figure it out! Someone else may know what lube to use, I really hate to use grease on my machines, because all the swarf from cutting sticks to it and stays there!

                                       Bob in Oregon


----------



## 8ntsane (Jul 19, 2013)

You mention the worm is steel, that being said, I would think you could use a variety of lubricants. From what I understand, the bronze or brass worm gear assembly can be damaged by certain types of lubes. Might be worth checking into that.


----------



## Ray C (Jul 19, 2013)

Is it a sealed rotary table?  Mine is and has a drain plug.  The instructions say to use non-detergent 20 or 30W oil.  When the time comes, I'll put hydraulic oil in there -the same stuff I use in all my gear boxes.

Ray


----------



## Tornsteel (Jul 19, 2013)

Thanks guys. Here is a pic of it. Also dose any one know what lube is safe for the brass bracket in the pic?
	

		
			
		

		
	




- - - Updated - - -

Or what about a good synthetic 80w-90 for the worm?

- - - Updated - - -

No Not sealed. What about a good synthetic blend 80w-90?


----------



## Cheeseking (Jul 19, 2013)

I was going to recommend the gear lube but based on the picture it would just run out the base and make a mess.  I try to avoid using grease for the reasons mentioned but in your application its probably the way to go.


----------



## Tornsteel (Jul 20, 2013)

Thanks guys! Palmgran, that's awesome! Wow. I just so happend to use some white lithium in a can on it already. Just not the worm. As for the cleaning I used steel wool and some foil with oil. It had some surface rust on the table. I tried to clean it the best I could and then used some reverse electrolysis on the table. Cleaned some more and it is smooth as silk. Just has some discoloring. I was watching one of the members video here about centering a rotary table ( very nice btw). Low and behold, I found out what that center plug that came with it was for. Thanks again for the help. This was exactly what I was looking for. If anyone has anything to add please do. 

Thanks 

Sean


----------



## raross61 (Jul 20, 2013)

Tornsteel said:


> Thanks guys! Palmgran, that's awesome! Wow. I just so happend to use some white lithium in a can on it already. Just not the worm. As for the cleaning I used steel wool and some foil with oil. It had some surface rust on the table. I tried to clean it the best I could and then used some reverse electrolysis on the table. Cleaned some more and it is smooth as silk. Just has some discoloring. I was watching one of the members video here about centering a rotary table ( very nice btw). Low and behold, I found out what that center plug that came with it was for. Thanks again for the help. This was exactly what I was looking for. If anyone has anything to add please do.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Sean



Hey thats why I wanted a picture, I have the exact same rotary table, and it is a palmgren! Pretty good table for the money! I just like you, purchased it used off a guy on craigslist! Cleaned it up just like you did, I did purchase a cheap 3 jaw chuck, and made a pilot stub shaft to line it up on the table! Makes it way easier to get it dialed into the center when installing the chuck! Needed the chuck so I can put a o-ring groove, on my bushing driver handles!

                                            Bob In Oregon


----------



## Tornsteel (Jul 20, 2013)

That's awesome Bob. I don't know if I mentioned it but I went to buy some endmills off of a guy on Craig's List and told him what else I was looking for. He said no at first. But then remembered that he had a rotary table underneath his work. That kind of score never happens to me. :cool2:


----------



## Tornsteel (Jul 20, 2013)

Got it all cleaned up.


----------



## raross61 (Jul 20, 2013)

Tornsteel said:


> That's awesome Bob. I don't know if I mentioned it but I went to buy some endmills off of a guy on Craig's List and told him what else I was looking for. He said no at first. But then remembered that he had a rotary table underneath his work. That kind of score never happens to me. :cool2:



Yes I live very close to you and I also saw a guy on craigslist selling many end mills on there. It was a good buy for that price, I like the little vise on top, did that also come with it?

Bob in Oregon


----------



## Tornsteel (Jul 20, 2013)

Yep. Every thing sitting on the table came with it. The plate on the one jaw is not secured to the jaw. The gentleman turned the plug him self. The table is just a little bit over kill but I can't really afford one thats the right size.


----------



## raross61 (Jul 20, 2013)

Yes I feel your pain! The next step up from these is about $800.00, in (import) brand, I had my tooling guy check. I was a pretty good quality though, horizontal / vertical. Does yours tilt for horizontal operation? Mine has a couple of bars slotted so you can run it horizontal. They sure take up the head space quick, don’t they! I bought some stubby machine drills, so I was able to drill with it on the machine, the regular length are way hard to get into the collets, and the last thing you want to do, is ad a chuck and eat up another 3" of head room! 
                                                          Bob in Oregon


----------



## raross61 (Jul 21, 2013)

Here are some pictures of the rotary table I have, it for sure is a Palmgren! I took a few pictures of the base, when I got it from the guy, there was only one “link” on the tilting piece. The one piece was not very straight, so I used it as a pattern and made 2 new ones, sorry you can still see the marks on it after running a face mill on it! Not real proud of the finish, but I was in a hurry because I had a job for it, you can see in the one picture when it is down in the vertical position I add a .004 shim under the one bolt and it trams out well. I was not sure if yours had the tilt feature? Could not really see by the pictures, but the scroll gear inside looks exactly like mine!
Bob in Oregon


----------



## Tornsteel (Jul 21, 2013)

No. Mine doesn't. I wish it did though. I'm just happy to have it though. I put a 3/4 end mill in and had about 2.5" left from the table to the end mill. A little tight.

- - - Updated - - -

Wow! Very nice. That looks clean.


----------



## raross61 (Jul 21, 2013)

Tornsteel said:


> No. Mine doesn't. I wish it did though. I'm just happy to have it though. I put a 3/4 end mill in and had about 2.5" left from the table to the end mill. A little tight.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> Wow! Very nice. That looks clean.



Yes that is what I was saying even on my Mill the head height goes away quick! What did you finally figure out you were going to use for lube on the rotating spiral gear? I know these are not a "sealed" oil lubed gear, but I made the dumb mistake once of buying a phase II table (Horizontal), with enclosed, oil filled gears, that was not as smooth as these tables are. The gear is covered pretty well on these, from swarf, and even though mine was sitting for 4 months it's still real smooth! Great to talk to someone close to me, I am actually not in Portland, I am in east county right by I84, Troutdale / Fairview.

Bob in Oregon


----------



## Tornsteel (Jul 21, 2013)

I went with some white lithium. It is very smooth and I don't see any problems with swarf because I can't put it on its side. That's cool. We aren't that far from one another.


----------

